# striving to be a hooters girl



## sierrao (Jun 30, 2009)

hey everyone!

 Im 18 and i want to become a hooters girl, my parents are totally fine with it. Does anybody have any advice for me to get the job?


----------



## hhunt2 (Jun 30, 2009)

My neighbor was a Hooters girl!

1.  Always smile.
2.  Be cute.
3.  Remember the rules; i.e: hair always being down, not too much makeup, etc.  Make sure your leggings have NO runs.  Or you'll be yelled at.
4.  Act like the "girl next door".

Otherwise, during the overall interview, remember that sex/good looks sells. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 lol


----------



## hello_my_apple (Jun 30, 2009)

my brother inlaw is a general manger at a hooters in jersey, and honestly all you have to do is just be a good server, always look your best and just be yourself.


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jun 30, 2009)

Check out their employee handbook...it may or may not change your mind The Smoking Gun: Archive 
Personally, I think they sound waaaaaaaaaaaaay too anal retentive...but that's just me. GL


----------



## k.a.t (Jul 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ForgetRegret* 

 
_Check out their employee handbook...it may or may not change your mind The Smoking Gun: Archive 
Personally, I think they sound waaaaaaaaaaaaay too anal retentive...but that's just me. GL_

 
That handbook is crazy


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jul 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *k.a.t* 

 
_That handbook is crazy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Mmmhmmm. Yup yup...lord knows if I tried to be one, they'd kick me out before I sat down to interview...


----------



## Tashona Helena (Jul 1, 2009)

^ It's no worse than Abercrombie's handbook.  I knew a girl who used to work with me at Hollister that became a Hooter's girl.  She always looked awesome, very little makeup, and just had that confidence about her.  Just walk in there like you own the place, a natural beauty, and I'm sure you'll be fine.


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jul 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tashona Heléna* 

 
_^ It's no worse than Abercrombie's handbook.  I knew a girl who used to work with me at Hollister that became a Hooter's girl.  She always looked awesome, very little makeup, and just had that confidence about her.  Just walk in there like you own the place, a natural beauty, and I'm sure you'll be fine.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Really? Wow...I guess I don't go in to these places ever, so I don't really get the crazy rulebook. ...although I suppose it's no different from the ridiculous Navy rules...but even so...hell, I'm in the military, they're supposed to tell me how to dress and wear my makeup! LOL  Everyone's trying to sell an image, huh..?


----------



## spacegirl2007 (Jul 1, 2009)

and abercrombie's policies are why they're always getting their asses sued off by employees....
just saying.


----------



## Mabelle (Jul 1, 2009)

i would be very interested in seeing the Abercrombie handbook!


----------



## sierrao (Jul 1, 2009)

well today i went in and applied, it turned out great! i have a second interview tomorrow at 4, so wish me luck!


----------



## miss sha (Jul 1, 2009)

Wow, I just did a search for "abercrombie employees" and I have to say that I am completely and utterly disgusted. I'm so happy I've never set foot inside an Abercrombie and Fitch.


----------



## hhunt2 (Jul 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tashona Heléna* 

 
_^ It's no worse than Abercrombie's handbook. I knew a girl who used to work with me at Hollister that became a Hooter's girl. She always looked awesome, very little makeup, and just had that confidence about her. Just walk in there like you own the place, a natural beauty, and I'm sure you'll be fine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spacegirl2007* 

 
_and abercrombie's policies are why they're always getting their asses sued off by employees....
just saying._

 
I worked at Abercrombie and it wasn't bad.  I had fun, made new friends and the managers always treated us to Starbucks or Jamba Juice.  

The dress code was expected; wear only Abercrombie, or you would have to cover up or remove labels of non-A&F clothing (but they had to look like A&F's style).  Makeup needed to be simple.  I loved how they let us wear sandals everyday, lol.  But the only thing that made me an odd ball was my tattoos and piercings.  But our manager, he was cool as shiet and sooo cute, had tats on his inner arms (he always reminded us that tats are accepted but nothing offensive).  And hair color must be of natural tone (no blue, pink, etc.).

But that was about 5 years ago.  I don't know how things are done now.  When I left (I only worked there for about 7 months), all the non-Caucasian employees oddly dissapeared (quit? fired? Who knows).  I was informed that a new Caucasian manager would be taking over our store.  All of a sudden, my hours were cut to nothing.  I spoke with her about it and all she said was, _"Well, I'm going to have to get to know you more before I can give your hours back!"._   WTF??  After she said that, I left A&F.  4 months passed, and I recieved papers regarding a Class Action Lawsuit.  A few months pass, I get another notice and recently I got another notice.  Crazy!  Oh another thing, the person who referred me to work at A&F at the time was an employee (a good friend of mine too) who is black and openly gay!  I bet he recieved a lot of money from the lawsuit. lol

Sorry about the long story and off topic of Hooters; I had to vent. lol


----------



## sierrao (Jul 3, 2009)

well i went and done my second interview today, it lasted about 5 min but they told me that they are over staffed and will give me a call when they talk about it, so wish me luck!


----------



## kimmy (Jul 3, 2009)

wow, i never knew rulebooks like that existed. that's really, really messed up.


----------



## jackie100 (Jul 3, 2009)

All jobs have rule books though. Even boring corporate type jobs have rule books. I remember working in a big company and they had rules like "no open toed shoes" etc... Some other jobs required women to wear pantyhose. Some had stipulations about excessive makeup and long hair for men etc.


----------



## Boasorte (Jul 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hhunt2* 

 
_I worked at Abercrombie and it wasn't bad. I had fun, made new friends and the managers always treated us to Starbucks or Jamba Juice. 

The dress code was expected; wear only Abercrombie, or you would have to cover up or remove labels of non-A&F clothing (but they had to look like A&F's style). Makeup needed to be simple. I loved how they let us wear sandals everyday, lol. But the only thing that made me an odd ball was my tattoo and piercings. But our manager, he was cool as shiet and sooo cute, had tats on his inner arms (he always reminded us that tats are accepted but nothing offensive). And hair color must be of natural tone (no blue, pink, etc.).

But that was about 5 years ago. I don't know how things are done now. When I left (I only worked there for about 7 months), all the non-Caucasian employees oddly dissapeared (quit? fired? Who knows). I was informed that a new Caucasian manager would be taking over our store. All of a sudden, my hours were cut to nothing. I spoke with her about it and all she said was, "Well, I'm going to have to get to know you more before I can give your hours back!". WTF?? After she said that, I left A&F. 4 months passed, and I recieved papers regarding a Class Action Lawsuit. A few months pass, I get another notice and recently I got another notice. Crazy! Oh another thing, the person who referred me to work at A&F at the time was an employee (a good friend of mine too) who was black and openly gay! I bet he recieved a lot of money from the lawsuit. lol
Sorry about the long story and off topic of Hooters; I had to vent. lol_

 
Another reason I don't wear Abercomnie/Hollister besies it being totally tacky, they are prejudice smh


----------



## paperfishies (Jul 6, 2009)

I was a hooters girl for a brief period in college.  It was fun at times and I made grrreat tips, especially on nights there were big ball games on.  I easily made $500 a week in tips alone, especially if I worked the weekend nights..and at the time I was a poor college student, living in Florida where cost of living is outrageous, so this money was awesome to me at the time

At the time I was a hooters girl, we weren't allowed to have any visible tattoos and the only piercings allowed were ears.

It got old really quick though because no matter what, you would get guys in there who treated you like absolute shit, the way they would talk to you would be something you'd expect to hear in a seedy strip club and it would get worse as they drank.  Now, 9 times out of 10 the assholes would be asked to leave but it still became a stale situation and many of time, I would "accidently" spill an entire thing of beer on said assholes.

You were expected to be nice, friendly, bubbly and flirty at all times.

Also, of course...You were expected to stay in shape.  If you started gaining or looking like crap, it would get brought up.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 6, 2009)

if it's what you want to do then go for it and i hope that you find happiness.  it's a shame that only after a 2nd interview they said they are over staffed and will let you know  though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





personally i wouldn't want to work there.... i couldn't deal with all the rule! not that i'd be hired anyways! i have un-natural hair, fat, bright makeup and i have a tattoo on my wrist! hooters worst nightmare!


----------



## darklocke (Jul 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hhunt2* 

 
_Make sure your leggings have NO runs.  Or you'll be yelled at._

 
I was in the US the summer of 2002, and I visited Hooters with my ex-boyfriend - you know, men - and this one girl had a big hole in her pantyhose.. it looked so tacky!


----------



## User27 (Jul 6, 2009)

****


----------



## palmetto_barbie (Jul 7, 2009)

my freshman yeear in college i worked at Hooters because a lot of my friends did...and  honestly...I'm embarassed about it these days.  Not everyone there is all bad but there's always someone there that will treat you like an object.  I don't mean to be rude because I had the mindset that ohhhh this'll be be the funnest job ever where I can be hot and have fun! No, you're a waitress and guys treat you like a stripper after a few pitchers.  Live and learn.


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jul 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_personally i wouldn't want to work there.... i couldn't deal with all the rule! not that i'd be hired anyways! i have un-natural hair, fat, bright makeup and i have a tattoo on my wrist! hooters worst nightmare! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
LOL Worst nightmare, eh? Haha what do you think they'd say if this walked in the door? http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3445/...d3270070_o.jpg 
...and I've added much more since then. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Take your no tattoo rule and SHOVE IT, Hooters!!! LMAO  ...and honestly...I think they're just worried that girls with tattoos would attract "the wrong crowd". If they had the tattooed-girl version of hooters I'd totally go work there when I'm done with the navy...hahaha. It's good to have goals.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 7, 2009)

hee hee! ok you win on the tatts part!


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jul 7, 2009)

LOL Score! At least I win something!


----------



## sierrao (Oct 5, 2009)

hey again! 
sooo im going to reapply at hooters again this month, im determind to get a job there! lol. so im hoping that they will see that im serious about working there cuz it will be my second time applying.
i have a new look now sense the last time i applied back in july. i got a new hair cut and ive been working out, so im praying that they will see that and give me a job as a hooters girl!


----------



## kabuki_KILLER (Oct 6, 2009)

Don't push yourself too hard, man. You seem like a very outgoing and bubbly girl and you could probably get a job as a server at other restaurants, some which have better tipping.

LMD84: I think the reason you're a nightmare to Hooters is because your tattoo is so small, yet visible and there, so it would irritate them. Kind of ironic. Poo on them. LOL.

My friends and I like to eat there sometimes because we love their artery clogging wings and appetizers, but we usually treat the waitress like we would any girl at school and we leave decent tips, so they like working with us on nights with really rowdy idiots flooding in, which is most nights.

I've applied to many restaurants in times of desperation and never got a call or interview from any of them. I don't think it's because I'm less attractive than anyone working there, but because I don't have that friendly look and flirtatious personality. I've worked at two clothing stores before: Ann Taylor Loft and Dolce & Gabbana. They liked me better at D&G lol. I don't work there anymore because they had to make cuts and I also got really busy with school. I just don't have that girl next door thing to me and that's just how I'm made. I think there is a job and place for everyone. ^_^ Don't limit yourself to retail and fast food.


----------



## sierrao (Oct 7, 2009)

im praying to get the job at hooters but i think a big challenge for me is being all smiley and bubbly all the time, im probley going to have to drink a ton of energy drinks lol


----------



## ms.marymac (Oct 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_if it's what you want to do then go for it and i hope that you find happiness.  it's a shame that only after a 2nd interview they said they are over staffed and will let you know  though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





personally i wouldn't want to work there.... i couldn't deal with all the rule! not that i'd be hired anyways! i have un-natural hair, fat, bright makeup and i have a tattoo on my wrist! hooters worst nightmare! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I am a pasty, flat chested, tattooed, sometimes four eyed smart ass so they would run from me too.  

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darklocke* 

 
_I was in the US the summer of 2002, and I visited Hooters with my ex-boyfriend - you know, men - and this one girl had a big hole in her pantyhose.. it looked so tacky! _

 
No worse than a pale girl having to wear Suntan pantyhose! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ForgetRegret* 

 
_LOL Worst nightmare, eh? Haha what do you think they'd say if this walked in the door? http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3445/...d3270070_o.jpg 
...and I've added much more since then. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Take your no tattoo rule and SHOVE IT, Hooters!!! LMAO  ...and honestly...I think they're just worried that girls with tattoos would attract "the wrong crowd". If they had the tattooed-girl version of hooters I'd totally go work there when I'm done with the navy...hahaha. It's good to have goals._

 
 "Waaaaaaah.  The girl who brought me my wings and Coors Light had a tattoo." 
Ha ha.  I would sit in your section. 

If you get hired...and they ask what size you wear, go up a size because they purposely give you outfits 1-2 sizes too small-or they used to.


----------



## ImMACnificent (Oct 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sierrao* 

 
_im praying to get the job at hooters but i think a big challenge for me is being all smiley and bubbly all the time, im probley going to have to drink a ton of energy drinks lol_

 


Wow! You REALLY want a job there, huh? To each their own, if that is something you really want to do, go for it.

Just my personal opinion, all that energy and passion you have could be better suited for something with more long-term commitments for a job or even something really needed in your town like a community support group or public speaking?

But if you really want it, I hope you get it!


----------



## Makeupaddict88 (Oct 10, 2009)

I knew a girl that was a Hooters girl, I wanted to be one for the longest time (still do!) but the closest one is like 35 minutes away and I don't want to drive that far, especially at night. The main thing they tell you to do:

Always look like you are going out for a night on the town. Hair done at all times, and makeup done at all times.

You cannot wear your uniform anywhere BUT the restaurant. You either have to get ready in the bathroom, or wear something over it. You cannot be seen outside of the working enviornment wearing it.

Your uniform has to be perfect at all times. Your tights have to be perfect, your socks have to be white with no stains, white sneakers and of course your shorts and shirt.

Always smile and be personable. If something is bothering you, let it go for the night and put on a smile.

Hope that helps and good luck!!


----------



## Monica (Oct 11, 2009)

Personally I think you should set some higher goals, you seem to be focused on just scoring a hooters job (if that can be considered a "score") what is the draw to hooters? Its a mediocre chain where girls pimp themselves out in skimpy uniforms for minimum wage. 

/confused.


----------



## Makeupaddict88 (Oct 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Strydor* 

 
_Personally I think you should set some higher goals, you seem to be focused on just scoring a hooters job (if that can be considered a "score") what is the draw to hooters? Its a mediocre chain where girls pimp themselves out in skimpy uniforms for minimum wage. 

/confused._

 
You'd be surprised. I go there all the time with my boyfriend and his friends and it's not skank ridden like people think it is. They aren't taking their clothes off or living on their knees for a quick buck. They work hard. My dad knew a girl that was a secretary at his office that used to work at Hooters and depending on the night she would walk away with like $500 in tips. If that's mediocre for you, then I don't know what else to say. Half the girls that work there are going through college and driving brand new cars.


----------



## Monica (Oct 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Makeupaddict88* 

 
_You'd be surprised. I go there all the time with my boyfriend and his friends and it's not skank ridden like people think it is. They aren't taking their clothes off or living on their knees for a quick buck. They work hard. My dad knew a girl that was a secretary at his office that used to work at Hooters and depending on the night she would walk away with like $500 in tips. If that's mediocre for you, then I don't know what else to say. Half the girls that work there are going through college and driving brand new cars._

 
Maybe I should reassess my goals... Lol 

/shrug


----------



## Makeupaddict88 (Oct 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Strydor* 

 
_Maybe I should reassess my goals... Lol 

/shrug_

 
haha no! If that's not you, then no reason to be ashamed. People have certain goals for themselves and if mine happens to be me being a doctor and another girl being a Hooters waitress, I give them credit. At least they are striving towards something and not sitting around doing nothing.


----------



## Boasorte (Oct 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_if it's what you want to do then go for it and i hope that you find happiness. it's a shame that only after a 2nd interview they said they are over staffed and will let you know though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





personally i wouldn't want to work there.... i couldn't deal with all the rule! not that i'd be hired anyways! i have un-natural hair, fat, bright makeup and i have a tattoo on my wrist! hooters worst nightmare! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 me too girl, me too


----------



## Boasorte (Oct 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sierrao* 

 
_hey again! 
sooo im going to reapply at hooters again this month, im determind to get a job there! lol. so im hoping that they will see that im serious about working there cuz it will be my second time applying.
i have a new look now sense the last time i applied back in july. i got a new hair cut and ive been working out, so im praying that they will see that and give me a job as a hooters girl!_

 
at the risk of sound like a "hater" and whatnot
hunny, why are you trying so hard to work at Hooters? I'm not saying there is anything wrong with it, but restaurants come a dime a dozen. You're working out and all of that , changing your look to work there? Seriously? A job like that is only temporary anyway.
Try working at a firm, and office, medical office something hunny, changing ur life to work at Hooters is so not that serious.

To Strydor: 
Where are u from? Waitresses make a decent amount of money, I don't think it's enough to live comfortably on, but for someone in school, or just graduationg from college to make a quick buck, it's quite alright, ur kinda making it seem like Hooters girls are skanky


----------



## Tahti (Oct 21, 2009)

I'd never even heard of Hooter's before I read this thread... 
I've never been there, so apologies if I offend anyone but... is this the kind of place (like certain lingerie shops & other restaurants) where all the waitresses have to well endowed it the chest area, and with a tan?

Maybe I should apply there... I'm a 32A and paler than all of MAC's foundations, and I have red hair. And no curves to speak of. And sometimes I wear glasses. 
If what I assume is right (as I said above) then gosh, would they ever love me... ;P


----------



## Boasorte (Oct 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tahti* 

 
_I'd never even heard of Hooter's before I read this thread... 
I've never been there, so apologies if I offend anyone but... is this the kind of place (like certain lingerie shops & other restaurants) where all the waitresses have to well endowed it the chest area, and with a tan?

Maybe I should apply there... I'm a 32A and paler than all of MAC's foundations, and I have red hair. And no curves to speak of. And sometimes I wear glasses. 
If what I assume is right (as I said above) then gosh, would they ever love me... ;P_

 

NO!
LOL 
Yea people may say Hooters isn't "judgmental" and the girls aren't "skanky" but hey that's what the restaurant has a rep for...


----------



## Tahti (Oct 21, 2009)

^ Maybe when I go to America I can apply there and if they deny me a job due to my breast size I can sue them... win! xD


----------



## sierrao (Oct 23, 2009)

well right now im 18 right out of high school going to college so working at a firm or a hospital isent going to happen right away so im sticking with hooters lol. my job right now is getting kinda old. but hey i might as well work there while i still look cute and in shape instead of when i get older and im not as good looking lol.


----------



## shatteredshards (Oct 23, 2009)

To be honest, I just don't understand - why do you want to work there so badly? They made you come in for a second interview only to tell you they were overstaffed, come on! They knew they were overstaffed before they talked to you, why the heck do they think they can waste your time? And why would you go back to a place that doesn't seem to care much about you to not waste your time?


----------



## Boasorte (Oct 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sierrao* 

 
_well right now im 18 right out of high school going to college so working at a firm or a hospital isent going to happen right away so im sticking with hooters lol. my job right now is getting kinda old. *but hey i might as well work there while i still look cute and in shape instead of when i get older and im not as good looking* lol._

 
If that's why you want to work there, I think you should reconsider your career goals....


----------



## User27 (Oct 25, 2009)

****


----------

